# TEST VS TREN GAINS!!!



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering between these 2

*TEST E VS TREN E GAIN'S WISE??*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

diet


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

The End.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Quickest thread of your life I bet OP


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

:lol: Didnt go the way you planed this now did it? :lol:


----------



## Davidlloydgym (Dec 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Quickest thread of your life I bet OP


Obviously diet and that 

But you hear people say Trenbolone blows deca test and stuff straight out of the water when it comes to gain as its far more superior then any other steroid available..

just wanted to know your opinions on this?

what makes it so much better than TEST,DECA ETC..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

Because it's trenmendous


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Because it's trenmendous


I see what you did their


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Davidlloydgym said:


> Obviously diet and that
> 
> But you hear people say Trenbolone blows deca test and stuff straight out of the water when it comes to gain as its far more superior then any other steroid available..
> 
> ...


Just to put it simple because were all noobs at one stage or another.

Basically Test E or C is the base of every cycle and you can add deca, tren etc into that but not instead of test.

From my knowledge (not experience) Deca/tren when combined with test is virtually equal in gains.

Deca = maybe more water and slightly different sides to tren.

Tren = maybe slightly less water and different sides to deca.

Diet makes the difference though. Steroids no matter what will only amplify your diet etc. Eat sh!t and take gear you will amplify 'Sh!t'. Eat good and take gear you will amplify 'good'

Have a look around on the forums


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

The way I read Tren gains vs Deca gains are that the muscle fibres are tighter from Tren due to less water retention, so it's a leaner gain harder muscle.

So by that, I assume deca gains are noticably bigger is size, but more spongey.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> Just to put it simple because were all noobs at one stage or another.
> 
> Basically Test E or C is the base of every cycle and you can add deca, tren etc into that but not instead of test.
> 
> ...


What complete bollox

Deca without adex bloats you like a mofo

Tren does not aromatise so you dont GET water retention with Tren

With eating dirty in your diet even then you will see good decent gains on a tren cycle & the reason Tren is so strong is that its androgenic & anabolic ratio is of the charts & nearly dare i say 5 times more the androgenic/anabolic ratio of test.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> What complete bollox
> 
> Deca without adex bloats you like a mofo
> 
> ...


But surely if your on about using aas you'd already know you need to run a ai? Which would result in less water retention and from experience with deca I havent got bloated or held much water so not complete bollox as you say  .

Maybe not from tren directly but diet coupled with aas surely is going to result in some water held thats why you'd still run a ai?

Eating junk within your diet yes but say you diet purely on junk and didnt bother tracking macros atall you wouldnt look all that much better. You see it all the time when people post before and after pics and look the same or worse!

I'm not claiming to be a expert btw I'm just sharing what knowledge I have from things I have read on here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> But surely if your on about using aas you'd already know you need to run a ai? Which would result in less water retention and from experience with deca I havent got bloated or held much water so not complete bollox as you say  .
> 
> Maybe not from tren directly but diet coupled with aas surely is going to result in some water held thats why you'd still run a ai?
> 
> ...


dependent on dosage if your using 250-500mg test then bloat for most will not be a problem & Ai is not always needed depending on the individual bloat could barely be noticeable on lets say 400mg test & 600mg Tren.

I am lucky iv never had to use a AI but even with a AI it deca would still bloat me like santa clause on the milk & cookie diet. Im not saying eating babs & burgers & pizza being on gear will give you a great result but im saying eatin some junk every now & again, wont bloat you that much during cycle. Just generally watch your salt intake on your day to day diet & believe it or not drink alot of water. Then water retention will be minimal.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> dependent on dosage if your using 250-500mg test then bloat for most will not be a problem & Ai is not always needed depending on the individual bloat could barely be noticeable on lets say 400mg test & 600mg Tren.
> 
> I am lucky iv never had to use a AI but even with a AI it deca would still bloat me like santa clause on the milk & cookie diet. Im not saying eating babs & burgers & pizza being on gear will give you a great result but im saying eatin some junk every now & again, wont bloat you that much during cycle. Just generally watch your salt intake on your day to day diet & believe it or not drink alot of water. Then water retention will be minimal.


I think bloating and water retention is very person dependent it seems.

Now this may be incorrect but I thought a AI was to be run no matter what for multiple benefits 1 being and I'm not sure if I'm making this up or not but cant a high level of estrogen cause prostate problems and various other health problems? Like I say that may be incorrect.

I agree totally junk food occasionally and occasionally being the key word imo is possibly very beneficial mentally and physically. I eat kfc etc every now and again and I find it does bloat me a little but that goes within hours.

I also find if I keep my salt/sodium levels higher but drink lots of water I feel better and stops muscle cramps


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Did a lot of research on tren recently, family of deca i believe 19-... And shortest ester so jabs every day or eod with positive being if you get neg sides it will fade quite quickly. Best binding to androgen receptors and gives good mass gains and becos it doesnt aromatise you will see lean hardened muscles and best of all no gyno!! Just keep hcg on side


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Driving and used Siri for the most part of that post haha love it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LondonGeezer said:


> Did a lot of research on tren recently, family of deca i believe 19-... And shortest ester so jabs every day or eod with positive being if you get neg sides it will fade quite quickly. Best binding to androgen receptors and gives good mass gains and becos it doesnt aromatise you will see lean hardened muscles and best of all no gyno!! Just keep hcg on side


Tren & deca are both available in short AND long esters pal.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> I think bloating and water retention is very person dependent it seems.
> 
> Now this may be incorrect but I thought a AI was to be run no matter what for multiple benefits 1 being and I'm not sure if I'm making this up or not but cant a high level of estrogen cause prostate problems and various other health problems? Like I say that may be incorrect.
> 
> ...


muscle cramps get stopped easily by taking magnesium mate & any gear can lead to swelling of the prostate specially DHT`s, & i firmly believe that totally killing off your estrogen or keeping it to a bare minimum will lessen gains during cycle, estrogen is needed for weight gain & muscle building believe it or not. Thats why i dont use a AI estrogen is part of the package. But a Ai can be used to keep it to acceptable levels to the point where you prevent side effects like gyno, spots and so on. And if your bulking you should not really care about bloat thats just vanity talking.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> muscle cramps get stopped easily by taking magnesium mate & any gear can lead to swelling of the prostate specially DHT`s, & i firmly believe that totally killing off your estrogen or keeping it to a bare minimum will lessen gains during cycle, estrogen is needed for weight gain & muscle building believe it or not. Thats why i dont use a AI estrogen is part of the package. But a Ai can be used to keep it to acceptable levels to the point where you prevent side effects like gyno, spots and so on. And if your bulking you should not really care about bloat thats just vanity talking.


It's elctrolytes isnt it psotasium, sodium and magnesium?

That's quite interesting I use a AI at what seems to be lowest reccomended dosage for me adex at 0.5mg eod on cycle and e3d on cruise I obviously want the best gains but would prefer to keep potential sides and of course gyno at bay


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> It's elctrolytes isnt it psotasium, sodium and magnesium?
> 
> That's quite interesting I use a AI at what seems to be lowest reccomended dosage for me adex at 0.5mg eod on cycle and e3d on cruise I obviously want the best gains but would prefer to keep potential sides and of course gyno at bay


If gyno is the only thing you are worried about then just use nolvadex specifically made to target breast tissue.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> If gyno is the only thing you are worried about then just use nolvadex specifically made to target breast tissue.


That's only 1 side but that seems to be the most common one people seem to have.

Doesnt nolva just stop the estrogen binding where adex destroys it completely?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Tren is far more androgenic 5 times that of test.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> That's only 1 side but that seems to be the most common one people seem to have.
> 
> Doesnt nolva just stop the estrogen binding where adex destroys it completely?


Yep your right but honestly i dont use AI well not commonly i blast & cruise & even at my highest dosage of test at 2,5g of test i didnt even get as much as sore nips , just some acne & im not that fussed about that.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

But even adex at 1mg everyday only reduces estrogen by 50%.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep your right but honestly i dont use AI well not commonly i blast & cruise & even at my highest dosage of test at 2,5g of test i didnt even get as much as sore nips , just some acne & im not that fussed about that.


Fairplay bro I may drop it to E3D on cycle then save ££ and potentially more gains and less stress on body


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> But even adex at 1mg everyday only reduces estrogen by 50%.


depends of the ratio of estrogen the individual has in their body .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> Fairplay bro I may drop it to E3D on cycle then save ££ and potentially more gains and less stress on body


But saying that if you get sore nips you can always up your adex again just figure out what works for YOU this is only my take on things.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> But saying that if you get sore nips you can always up your adex again just figure out what works for YOU this is only my take on things.


You said it right there dude! You have to play around with things and find out what works best through trial and error it's the only real way


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

live2liftt said:


> You said it right there dude! You have to play around with things and find out what works best through trial and error it's the only real way


Yep & we minimize errors by reading being smart & sensible & understanding what we are doing & taking.


----------

